# American Archery



## Wishawk (Nov 13, 2003)

American Archery has was a company out of Oconto Falls, Wisconsin. I believe they went out of business in the late 80's. I think you are going to have a hard time finding parts.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

If you know the size, you can order/purchase cables for it.

But cams...


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*American Archery Dealer*

I have the two American Archery recurves that my dad bought for my mom and himself (beautiful bows) back in the early 70's. He bought them new from a friend of his that was a dealer at the time. I'll ask dad if he can still reach the guy to find out if there is still a parts source. I'm sure it's a long shot, but worth a try to get a sick bow back in action.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

American is owned by High Country now. They are still making bows!


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Wishhawk and everyone else who don't know Jack!  American Archery of the vintage that para 1911 is speaking of was located in Florence, wi. The went out of business due to lack of financing. Dave Barnsdale was the chief bow builder for them then. The American line ws purchased by High Country and they trashed the product as far as I'm concerned. Later a southern company bought the line from HC and established their own identity. If you are looking for a refurbishment for your original American Panther I would give Dave a holler and tell him what you have and ask him if he "MIGHT" have a set of cams and cable specs for your bow. No promise it will work out for you but then ya never know. I do know for a fact that there is a bunch of cams and cables laying on his bench!  Ken


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

anyone have an American compound for sale? Or some pics??? They are the nicest looking bows made.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

bump


----------

